

Poll: Should Microsoft actively kill IE6? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/08/11/should-microsoft-kill-ie6/

======
TallGuyShort
The problem with a poll like this, is that the only people who see the poll,
are technically-minded, and there are more sides to the issue than technology.

From a technical stand-point, I completely agree - IE6 is a pain in the butt.
But all the counter-arguments are more in-tune with other aspects of people
lives. Most people don't give a crap what browser they use. Most people don't
even know WHAT browser they use. Virtually no one who hasn't already upgraded
will appreciate being forced to upgrade. If people are forced to choose
certain technologies because their current choice is "holding technology
back", then in my opinion the technology has failed the people.

------
DanielStraight
No. Companies taking the initiative with user's stuff is how we ended up with
1984 being deleted from Kindles without warning. If you're a company (or in
fact if you're anyone but me), keep your hands off my computer. Period.

